# Aus TwinCat heraus von einem fremden OPC Server Daten lesen



## Byteverdreher (12 Juni 2008)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich aus einem OPC Server der SNMP Nachrichten einliest Daten in die Twincat PLC einlesen soll.
Also folgender Aufbau:

beliebiger OPC Server auf diesen soll aus der TwinCat PLC zugegriffen werden.

Wie dies aus einer HMI funktioniert ist klar.

Aber kann man direkt aus der PLC auf einen OPC Server zugreifen?

Wer kann hier Tipps geben? Wer hat sowas schon realisiert?
Gibt es hierzu vielleicht einen OPC Server der SNMP kann und gleichzeitig an TwinCat funktioniert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

zwei parallele Diskussion machen keinen Sinn, 
alles weitere besser *hier*.


----------



## Byteverdreher (12 Juni 2008)

OK nun alles hier:


Die andere Welt ist mir vollkommen klar. OPC Server von Beckhoff und andere Teilnehmer(OPC Clients) rufen aus diesem Daten ab.

Jedoch ist es hier andersherum.

Der Kunden bzw. wir haben einen OPC Server am laufen aus dem die PLC (TwinCat) als Client zugreiffen soll und Daten lesen.

Dies brauchen wir um SNMP Nachrichten aus angeschlossenen Geräten (Netzwerkswitche, Router, Motherboarddiagnosen) in die SPS zu bekommen.

Leider hab ich noch keine direkte Möglichkeit gefunden SNMP Nachrichten in die SPS zu bekommen. Also Umweg über den SNMP/OPC Server und Zugriff der PLC als Client.

Ich hab nichts gefunden wie dies zu bewerkstelligen wäre.


----------



## Fritze (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo
Schau doch mal hier nach. http://www.somebytes.de/opc_netlistener.php
Ist das das was du meinst?
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Byteverdreher (13 Juni 2008)

Der OPC Server ist schon vorhanden.

Ich suche nur die Möglichkeit aus der PLC auf den vorhandenen OPC Server zuzugreifen.

Also einen Funktionsbaustein mit dem man auf einen OPC Server lesend zugreifen kann.

Ich möchte Daten aus dem OPC Server in die SPS bekommen.


----------



## Fritze (13 Juni 2008)

Also dann sage doch einmal welchen OPC-Server du hast und wie dieser die Daten (deine SNMP-Traps) ließt.
Um aber noch einmal auf die Grundlagen des OPC-Servers zurück zu kommen.
Der OPC-Server ist eine Software-Schnittstelle zwischen OPC-Client (meist HMI oder BDE) und der Feldebene. Du kannst den OPC-Server nicht von einer Steuerung aus manipulieren. Der OPC-Server kann nur Daten aus der Steuerung lesen und stellt diese dem Client entsprechend zur Verfügung und umgekehrt kann er Daten in die Steuerung Schreiben, die vom OPC-Client gesendet werden. Du benötigst also einen OPC-Client der eine SNMP-Traps auf entsprechende Informationen für die Steuerung umsetzt, welche du dann mittels des OPC-Servers in einen Datenbereich deiner Steuerung schreiben kannst.
Sollte ich mit meinen Aussagen völlig Falsch liegen so lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Byteverdreher (13 Juni 2008)

Also der OPC Server SAEAUT SNMP OPC Server ist von http://www.saeautom.sk/de/ und liest die SNMP Geschichten selbständig ein.

Ich will nun diesen OPC Server aus der PLC heraus auslesen.

Alternative wäre natürlich das die PLC SNMP selbständig aus dem Ethernet liest.


----------



## Fritze (13 Juni 2008)

Die Seite 5 der Dokumentation für deinen OPC-Server zeigt doch eindeutig den Aufbau. 
Du benötigst einen Client, der die Daten dieses Servers auf einen anderen OPC-Server überträgt, der mit der Steuerung kommuniziert.
Wenn du ein HMI-System hast, wo schon die Daten des SNMP-OPC-Servers eingehen und auch Daten deiner Steuerung, so muß du hier entsprechend die Daten rangieren.
Wenn deine Steuerung die Möglichkeit hat die Traps auch zu empfangen und auszuwerten und sich alles in einem Netzwerk befindet so ist das dann eine Möglichkeit die Daten von der Steuerung aus zu lesen und zu verarbeiten. 
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

noch ein paar Gedanken dazu:

Muss es denn OPC sein? Twincat und andere Windows-basierten 
Systeme werben doch immer mit ihrer Offenheit. Hast Du mal bei
Beckhoff gefragt, ob Du die SNMP-Daten nicht über einen 
Windowstreiber in die Steuerung bekommst?

Eine funktionierende aber ziemlich aufwändige Lösung wäre einen 
SNMP-fähigen OPC-Server zu nehmen, parallel dazu den Twincat-
OPC-Server laufen zu lassen und sich dann einen Client zu schreiben, 
der die Daten zwischzen den OPC-Server hin- und herschiebt  :-x 

Das Problem bei den OPC-Technologie ist, dass Du meist an OPC-
Server des Komponentenherstellers gebunden bist. Für die Siemens-
SPSen gibt es zwar mehrere Anbieter von OPC-Servern, dass ist aber 
eher die Ausnahme.

Twincat bassiert ja auf CoDeSys, die könntest auch mal im
dortigen *Forum* fragen.


----------



## Byteverdreher (13 Juni 2008)

Also dann werde ich mal im Codesys Forum fragen ob es was gibt um SNMP Traps auszulesen.

Kennt in diesem Forum jemand eine Lösung für TwinCat/Codesys?


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Juni 2008)

Du kannst doch, die Daten mit VB.net aus deinem OPC auslesen und dann per ADS-Protokoll in die Twincat-SPS reinschreiben.


----------

